# καϊπιρίνια = caipirinha



## nickel (Oct 10, 2009)

Για να ξέρετε, όταν ζητάω πράσινο κοκτέιλ, ποιο εννοώ.






Caipirinha (Portuguese pronunciation: [kajpiˈɾĩɲɐ]) is Brazil's national cocktail, made with cachaça (pronounced [kaˈʃasɐ]), sugar and lime. Cachaça is Brazil's most common distilled alcoholic beverage. Like rum, cachaça is made from alcohol obtained from the fermentation of sugarcane juice that is afterwards distilled.
[...]
The word "caipirinha" is the diminutive version of the word "caipira", which refers to someone from the countryside, being an almost exact equivalent of the American English hillbilly. The word may be used as either a masculine or a feminine noun, but when referring to this drink it is only feminine (usage of diminutives is common in Brazil). However, a Brazilian hardly ever thinks of a "country person" when ordering a "Caipirinha". In the mind of a Brazilian, the word "Caipirinha" is mostly associated with the drink itself.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2009)

Περίμενε, έρχεται από τη γωνία ο Στάθης να σου την πει για τα πράσινα κοκτέιλ... :)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 10, 2009)

Δεν ήξερα ότι σου άρεσε η καϊπιρίνια. Είναι από τις σπεσιαλιτέ μου. Σταμάτησα να τη φτιάχνω όταν άρχισαν να προστίθενται κιλά από τις ζάχαρες και τα ρούμια.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 10, 2009)

nickel said:


> Για να ξέρετε, όταν ζητάω πράσινο κοκτέιλ, ποιο εννοώ.


Καλά που το 'πες, να μη σου φτιάξουμε το άλλο πρασινωπό:


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2009)

Για να μην είναι πολύ «esoteric»:

Με πήγαν χτες σ' ένα μπαρ, μετά από αρκετά ποτήρια τσίπουρου (με σαφράν και χωρίς γλυκάνισο) σε παρακείμενο φαγάδικο. Και, όταν ήρθε η στιγμή να παραγγείλω, είπα ότι θέλω «ένα πράσινο κοκτέιλ που μου είναι αδύνατο να θυμηθώ πώς το λένε». Αφού η καλή η σερβιτόρα έκανε δύο βόλτες μέχρι το μπαρ και επέστρεψε με λανθασμένα ονόματα - προτάσεις του μπάρμαν, την τρίτη φορά κουβάλησε μια πράσινη δημιουργία του, που δεν ήταν αυτό που είχα στο νου μου, αλλά εύγευστο και δροσερό ήταν, οπότε το κράτησα — αλλά μη με ρωτήσετε τώρα τι ήταν. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι εκείνη τη στιγμή θα έπινα οτιδήποτε, οποιουδήποτε χρώματος.

Το πρωί ξύπνησα, με το κεφάλι πεντακάθαρο... και η πρώτη μου σκέψη ήταν «καϊπιρίνια!». Ε, την επόμενη φορά που θα πάθω το αλτς, θα ξέρετε.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 10, 2009)

Επειδή κι εμένα είναι η αγαπημένη μου, ξέρω ένα μαγαζί στο Χαλάνδρι που κάνει τέλεια καϊπιρίνια πάντως, για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται :):)


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2009)

Γενικά, για "πράσινα" ποτά :
http://www.greendrinks.org/

Για άλλα πράσινα ποτά με ή χωρίς αλκοόλ, ιδέες εδώ (για Ιρλανδούς και όσους θέλουν να γιορτάσουν και χρωματικά την ημέρα του St Patrick ή τις επιτυχίες του ΠΑΟ ):
http://food.thefuntimesguide.com/2009/02/green_drinks_green_cocktails.php

Ειδικότερα για τα μοχίτος, μοχίτα μοχίτο και τις χωριατοπούλες καϊπιρίνιες, παρότι και οι δυο συνταγές στα βιντεάκια χρησιμοποιούν λευκή, κατεργασμένη ζάχαρη, δοκιμάστε τα με μαύρη (ή καφέ, μάλλον) ζάχαρη, πάντα από ζαχαροκάλαμο αφού και η κασάσα και το ρούμι προέρχονται απ' αυτό, για πιο "εξωτική" γεύση. Και παρόλο που ο μπάρμαν του Bodeguita del Medio χρησιμοποιεί έτοιμο, στυμμένο από πριν χυμό λάιμ για ευκολία, είναι καλύτερα τα λάιμ (αφού πλυθούν καλά εξωτερικά) να στύβονται μέσα στο ποτήρι, όπως στο βίντεο για την καϊπιρίνια· προσθέτουν κάτι ανεπαίσθητο στη γεύση του ποτού.

Και εντελώς συγκεκριμένα, αν βρεθείτε καλοκαίρι στη Μήλο, δοκιμάστε μοχίτο φτιαγμένο από τα χεράκια της Ρούλας, στο μπαρ Άκρη, αριστερά όπως βλέπουμε το λιμάνι του Αδάμαντα από το πλοίο!  
(for mojitos, Rula rulez!)





Και πάλι γενικά, τα ποτά ή κοκτέϊλ που περιέχουν ζάχαρη (ή/και ανθρακικό) θέλουν προσοχή, δεν είναι για πολλά πολλά, μόνο για τη γεύση, γιατί κάνουν πολύ άσχημο μεθύσι και πολύ βάρβαρο χανγκόβερ, ταλαιπωρώντας στομάχι και κεφάλι. 
για τους περισσότερους, το χειρότερο μεθύσι είναι με ούζο, βέβαια.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 11, 2009)

daeman said:


> είναι καλύτερα τα λάιμ (αφού πλυθούν καλά εξωτερικά) να στύβονται μέσα στο ποτήρι, όπως στο βίντεο για την καϊπιρίνια· προσθέτουν κάτι ανεπαίσθητο στη γεύση του ποτού.


Ακριβώς έτσι το κάνω εγώ, κόβω στα τέσσερα το λάιμ και το μοιράζω μέσα στα ποτήρια και το στύβω με το ειδικό μικρό γουδοχέρι που σου δίνουν προσφορά μαζί με κάποιες μάρκες κασάσα.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 12, 2009)

daeman said:


> τα λάιμ (αφού πλυθούν καλά εξωτερικά) να στύβονται μέσα στο ποτήρι, όπως στο βίντεο για την καϊπιρίνια· προσθέτουν κάτι ανεπαίσθητο στη γεύση του ποτού.



Είναι τα αιθέρια έλαια από τη φλούδα του lime.


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Είναι τα αιθέρια έλαια από τη φλούδα του lime.


 
Ακριβώς, Αμβρόσιε. Όπως το ξύσμα (της φλούδας) λεμονιού (και όχι μόνο) που μπαίνει στα γλυκά (και όχι μόνο), για το άρωμά του.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 13, 2009)

Συγγνώμη που σας χαλάω τις ωραίες εμπνεύσεις σας περί πράσινων ποτών και δεν θέλω να γίνω ο σπαστικός της παρέας μια και μπορώ να πιω τα πάντα (το στομαχάκι μου το ξέρει) στην κατάλληλη στιγμή με την κατάλληλη παρέα, αλλά τίποτα δεν ξεπερνάει μια καλή *Μαργαρίτα*... την οποία μπορείς και να μαδήσεις για να δεις αν σε αγαπάει ο/η αγαπημένος/η σου αφού θα είσαι τόσο τύφλα που δεν θα μπορείς να τον/τη ρωτήσεις μόνος/η σου.


----------

